# Durban Poison Strain Review(outdoor grown)



## imtylerdammit (Jul 30, 2008)

Being someone who hates to smoke the same grass all the time, I enjoy new strains of buds. Durban Poison Marijuana Strain(outdoor grown):

*Smell:* 8/10. It has a candy like smell. Strong, but not skunk strong.
*Taste:* 9/10. Very sweet and smooth taste. Smooth like a kush strain but a much sweeter taste. Very satisfying.
*High:* 8/10. The high will come on sharply and give the smoker an "up" feeling.

I was very satisfied with Durban Poison. It was a smooth burn and a candy-like taste. The buds are covered with white crystals as well as red hairs. Most buds are not very dense. I would recommend it to anyone who is looking for a new strain to grow or smoke. There are of course better buds out there. Overall i give Durban Poison a 8.5/10.


----------



## tm21thc (Jul 30, 2008)

Do you have pics?


----------



## imtylerdammit (Jul 30, 2008)

do you mean grow pics or bud pics?


----------



## kdox88 (Jul 30, 2008)

imtylerdammit said:


> do you mean grow pics or bud pics?


whatever you have would be good.
hows the yield?

im trying to decide between durban and durban poison.
i just need to get a few more bagseed grows before i decide to order.


----------



## Chewwy1234 (Jul 30, 2008)

I've got 10 Durban Poison clones going outdoors this year,I'm in the midwest and they are about 4' now.What did you yield per plant and how big were they?


----------



## imtylerdammit (Jul 30, 2008)

I obtained my stash of durban poison through a friend. The last bud i have from that stash is about 2 weeks old now so it doesn't look very well. Although i've never personally tried regular Durban(nor have i heard of it) i would imagine that Durban Poison would be much better. 

As far as yields im really not too sure. I would look it up on google or if you plan on buying seeds check a few different websites out.


----------



## tm21thc (Jul 30, 2008)

Ok! Then here is mine! Halfway grow had to kill coz I moved and had no time to finish it right!


----------



## imtylerdammit (Jul 30, 2008)

That is a beautiful plant! How many weeks is that? Did you get the buds before you savagely murdered it?


----------



## kdox88 (Jul 30, 2008)

hmmm, i don't remember where i found durban. but durban poison sounds great.
the shorter flowering time for a pure sativa interests me.


----------



## kdox88 (Jul 30, 2008)

that my friend is a beauty. it makes me sad it never made it to its glory days.


----------



## imtylerdammit (Jul 30, 2008)

DP seeds are rather inexpensive as well which is very nice. Its definately worth growing just to get that candy taste. Indoor grows with DP as supposed to be a lot more candy like. Hopefully in the next few weeks ill start my own grow and a journal on here.


P.S: I love Hunter S. Thompson...


----------



## Mistawes (Jul 30, 2008)

Does anybody know what Durban is like in the Northern Hemisphere (dunno the best way to describe Irish weather, odd burst of sun some for days at a time, but plenty of rain in between!)

Thinking of growing some outdoors and sampled it in the dam to see, best way to describe is like good bud but at say 60-70% both in smell and strength and considering the bulk from outdoor grows, that's fine by me! Thinking either DP, Early girl or Swiss Miss (EG and SM are good against damp apparently, but I've never sampled them!).

Anyone got any input?


----------



## imtylerdammit (Jul 30, 2008)

The majority of seed bank websites will have reliable input as to how easy the seeds are to grow, the climate they like, yield, and proper harvesting time. Early Girl was grown by my friend in a rather moist environment with great success. SM i dont know much about. I would try a skunk strain, EG, or DP. Good luck


----------



## tm21thc (Jul 30, 2008)

I smoked her!
It smells like coconut and citrus!
I ordered a few WW from Nirvana but I got two DP seeds!
I still have one now!


----------



## Mistawes (Aug 1, 2008)

Thankoo Tyler! (I'm guessing that's your name!) I think I'll go with EG, sounds like the most appropriate..


----------



## imtylerdammit (Aug 1, 2008)

Yup Tyler it is and no problem at all.


----------



## Lionel Richie (Aug 1, 2008)

Mistawes; Durban poison can grow in ireland.


----------



## kdox88 (Aug 1, 2008)

imtylerdammit said:


> P.S: I love Hunter S. Thompson...


true american hero.
btw, dp seeds look like some of the best for the price.


----------



## Mistawes (Aug 3, 2008)

Lionel Richie I think I love you! Haha.. That from experience, ay? 

Hmm.. That's 2 people saying DP, been very tempted by EG, but this makes me think otherwise. Might go for DP frist, and once I get money get EG to see what it's like! Think it's a little late to be planting now though, not long left in the summer now.. A month, max two! Anyone reckon it's worth it? Don't wanna try, get no harvest and then have no seeds!

Cheers!


----------



## imtylerdammit (Aug 3, 2008)

Now is probably the last time you can really plant on the east coast. Last year it was still in the low 70s and upper 60s up until mid october. I would just wait until next may depending on where your located...or just take the chance. DP grows quickly and could probably give you a decent yield by october.


----------



## mandrew757 (Jan 6, 2009)

Is durban poison the right choice for a greenhouse with sunlight about 10-12 hours a day?


----------



## REEFS (Jan 7, 2009)

imtylerdammit said:


> I obtained my stash of durban poison through a friend. The last bud i have from that stash is about 2 weeks old now so it doesn't look very well. Although i've never personally tried regular Durban(nor have i heard of it) i would imagine that Durban Poison would be much better.
> 
> As far as yields im really not too sure. I would look it up on google or if you plan on buying seeds check a few different websites out.


I thought regular Durban is Durban Poison. I just bought some Durban from Sensi seeds and in the description it says it is known as Durban Poison to the locals. I just figured because of legal issues the could not name it Durban Poison.


----------



## REEFS (Jan 7, 2009)

Mistawes said:


> Does anybody know what Durban is like in the Northern Hemisphere (dunno the best way to describe Irish weather, odd burst of sun some for days at a time, but plenty of rain in between!)
> 
> Thinking of growing some outdoors and sampled it in the dam to see, best way to describe is like good bud but at say 60-70% both in smell and strength and considering the bulk from outdoor grows, that's fine by me! Thinking either DP, Early girl or Swiss Miss (EG and SM are good against damp apparently, but I've never sampled them!).
> 
> Anyone got any input?


Dude, DP thrives where I live so you should have no problem in Ireland.


----------



## Goldy (Jan 9, 2009)

For those who are wondering between Durban by Sensi and Durban Poison by Dutch Passion heres a comparison. You may find the results suprising. http://www.cannabisculture.com/articles/4400.html


----------



## Rob Roy (Jan 10, 2009)

DP grows good outdoors even in northern USA...6 ounces from one plant best I've seen so far. I think with a bit more sunshine and an earlier seedling start indoors 10 -12 ounces will be achieved in '09. It's not the best "one hit" weed potency wise, but it will get you a decent high and because it yields well is worth considering for outdoor. My "friend" is thinking of crossing DP with AK-47 or Northern #5 to give it a little more horsepower while retaining the good outdoor characteristics of DP. DP by itself is probably a good casual gardener weed too or good for a grow that you can't tend everyday as it doesn't seem as finicky as say "Blueberry".


----------



## Blitzedgrowkid08 (Jan 1, 2014)

Goldy said:


> For those who are wondering between Durban by Sensi and Durban Poison by Dutch Passion heres a comparison. You may find the results suprising. http://www.cannabisculture.com/articles/4400.html


That's crazy I'm sold on that one for this spring!!!


----------

